# has clomid done this to anyone else?



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Has clomid made you lose your sex drive?   sorry but mine has gone completely.


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Rachel,

no you are definitely not alone-same happened to me whilst on clomid. Clomid is an anti-oestrogen drug so this would help explain it. Good luck,

Dahlia x


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

oh im glad im not alone then.... thought i was going   ..


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It actually had the reverse effect on me when I was prescribed it...I have a high libido anyway but DP was convinced I'd been prsecribed Viagra and not Clomid as I was horny alllll the time ! 

Same when I've had IVF cycles...extra frisky whilst downregging and beginning of stimms...then get too bloated on stimms towards end so don't fancy it  

The drugs will effect us all in different ways...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Clomid had the wierdest effects on me!!!  I had really, really horny dreams & when DH & I had sex the orgasms lasted for a good 5+ minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Was great!!

Didn't help me get pregnant though & gave me awful eczema & generally made me feel crap (apart from the above!!)

Jess xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jess p said:


> Clomid had the wierdest effects on me!!! I had really, really horny dreams & when DH & I had sex the orgasms lasted for a good 5+ minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was great!!
> 
> Didn't help me get pregnant though & gave me awful eczema & generally made me feel crap (apart from the above!!)
> 
> Jess xxx


  oooo yep...I had really vivid dreams too (not always naughty I hasten to add !)....don't remember orgasms lasting that long though...we missed out 

N xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks you 2 randy   ...

seems im missing out     .... 

jess: you saying that about eczema has got me thinking, ive never had it before but now i have really sore itchy patches on my arms and hands. so perhaps its the clomid... 

minxy: jammy sod! is all im going to say...   

still feeling totally off it but hoping now af out the way it comes back! 

xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Rachel~M said:


> minxy: jammy sod! is all im going to say...


   I was thinking exactly the same about jess and her 5+ minute orgasms  

N xx


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Can't say that it killed my sex drive but it definitely made me very dry so sex was more uncomfortable than normal (I usually have pain anyways due to my endometriosis).  I found I had a lot of stinging after doing the deed, and pure torture to lay there for the 20-30 mins after!


----------

